# NASA makes exception in HR Policy to hire an Indian Citizen



## Chanakya's_Chant

*NASA makes exception in HR Policy to hire an Indian Citizen*​




When foreigners are offered a permanent job at NASA, the condition is that they should apply for and get a US Citizenship. *Arun. P.V. who hails from from Manimala in Kerala,* got an invitation from the American space research center NASA to work as scientist there. *He had completed his M.Tech from Bhopal NIT and after a stint at the renowned Bhabha Atomic Research Center, he completed a PhD at the Masachussetts Institute of Technology. *While at the MIT, NASA Extended the invitation. Arun joined work on a fixed term contract.His exceptional caliber and genius led to an offer of a permanent position at NASA.

*All other candidates who were invited by NASA for a permanent position, accepted US Citizenship, and joined NASA. However, Arun was adamant that he would not give up his Indian Citizenship for the job. His stand was that if that was the condition, he was more than willing to forego the offer from NASA. He informed NASA that he was willing to quit and return to India if his condition was not acceptable by NASA.*

NASA and the US Government must have been very impressed by his patriotism as well as his scientific caliber from what happened afterwards. Arun, a very junior scientist, was included in a high level science and technology co-operation delegation from the US to India that arrived two weeks ago. *It was renowned computer scientist Dr. Barbara Liskov, who was also on the delegation, who informed Home minister Rajnath Singh about the courageously patriotic stand that Arun had taken.

Rajnath Singh updated PM Narendra Modi about this, and the PM invited Arun to his official residence for a half hour chat. He told Arun that the doors to the Indian Space research programme will forever be open to him.*

We Salute the patriotism of this True Indian. Hats off to you, Arun!

Source:- Timeline Photos - The Logical Indian | Facebook
In search of extraterrestrial life - The Hindu
His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ETs -The New Indian Express

NASA HR Policy - NASAJobs

Reactions: Like Like:
45


----------



## Etilla

Indian citizens can easily find more US govt. sector jobs as time progresses.

After all DARPA the super secretive US military tech development agency is headed by an Indian origin person.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kbd-raaf

Etilla said:


> Indian citizens can easily find more US govt. sector jobs as time progresses.
> 
> After all DARPA the super secretive US military tech development agency is headed by an Indian origin person.



This I did not know. But why am I surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

We salute the patriotism of Arun P.V.
I am sure one day he will find his way to ISRO.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zip

Thats very good if he can serve for isro in future


----------



## Cheetah786

Excellent now personal Facebook page is a source.


Other than under extremely rare exceptions, you must be a U.S. citizen in order to work for NASA as a civil service employee. If you are not a U.S. citizen, you may wish to consider opportunities with one of our International Space Partners. Search these links for additional information.

NASAJobs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Cheetah786 said:


> Excellent now personal Facebook page is a source.



His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ETs -The New Indian Express

Happy now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## sree45

*Malayali student accepted as research scientist at NASA in the U.S.*
A boy from Kerala will soon be joining those elite scientists in their search for the existence of extraterrestrial life, working from his own workstation at the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), U.S.

P.V. Arun is thrilled at being accepted as a research scientist at NASA as he spoke to _The Hindu _about his achievements on the sidelines of a felicitation programme organised by the Institute of Human Resources Development here on Tuesday. An alumnus of the College of Engineering, Poonjar, under the IHRD, he has secured admission to a research programme at the renowned Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), U.S. He will be joining as a research scientist at the NASA to explore, in his own words “extraterrestrial elements with the use of remote sensing.”

“I am informed that I will be assigned to the study of Geo-intelligence framework for Astro biological research, a subject that I closely worked during my research proposals,” said Arun, an M.Tech. graduate from NIT, Bhopal.

For Arun, NASA was never part of his dream. What he had was a curious mind to learn anything and everything about artificial intelligence. All theses years the Internet was his window to the world of artificial intelligence.

*Artificial intelligence*

“I was interested in computer science from my childhood days. In my college years, I felt that core engineering was not about learning the programming languages but in understanding the basics and brining out innovations. Thus I concentrated on research-oriented works and nothing interested me as much as artificial intelligence,” said Arun.

Though he was offered job opportunities by companies, including Infosys, he was determined not to join the bandwagon of information technology professionals. His family stood by him in his decision to reject job offers and he is thankful to his parents for letting him study even when the financial situation at home demanded otherwise.

Motivation also came from his teachers who encouraged him to go ahead with his ideas. He was also inspired by the former President and Indian Space Research Organisation scientist A.P.J. Abdul Kalam. “I had discussed with him some of the project ideas during my M.Tech. days and he was a source of inspiration. He helped me understand that science should be simplified enough for a layman to take interest,” said Arun.

Arun sees this journey as an opportunity to “gain as much knowledge and experience as possible” and plans to return home and work for the ISRO.

“Though India has much to progress in the field of artificial intelligence, the change is not far away. In seven to eight years, we will forge ahead in this area and I want to be a part of that growth,” Arun lists his future goals.

“One needs to identify his talent and skills and work towards exploring them,” he shares his success lessons.

In search of extraterrestrial life - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

kbd-raaf said:


> This I did not know. But why am I surprised.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arati_Prabhakar


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Damn mallus  . Nothing will ever make them look good to me,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Cheetah786 said:


> Excellent now personal Facebook page is a source.
> 
> 
> Other than under extremely rare exceptions, you must be a U.S. citizen in order to work for NASA as a civil service employee. If you are not a U.S. citizen, you may wish to consider opportunities with one of our International Space Partners. Search these links for additional information.
> 
> NASAJobs



You are citing nothing new - I have very well linked the same NASA's HR policy at the bottom of my post which you are referring to - He is there for civil service job not as a mere contractor - 

In search of extraterrestrial life - The Hindu
His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ETs -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Make yr delusion clear .....south Indians are Indians


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

kbd-raaf said:


> This I did not know. But why am I surprised.



Well Smt. Arati Prabhakar is the head of DARPA - The Apex Agency responsible for the development of new technologies for use by the US military. (The American equivalent of DRDO) She has been heading DARPA since 2012!




Leadership
Delhi-born Arati Prabhakar is new head of US Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

gslv mk3 said:


> His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ETs -The New Indian Express
> 
> Happy now ?



Nope

Here is why, this is from the link you provided.

It is a much-coveted achievement anyone could dream of, but few can reach. At the young age of 25, Arun P V is all smiles, for he has materialised the biggest of his dreams, an admission to the Research Programme at Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) as a foreign scholar, and a placement at the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) in the US as a research scientist.

Hailing from Manimala in Kottayam and having studied at the IHRD College of Engineering, Poonjar, Arun says his success mantra lies in innovation and utilisation of one’s skills to the fullest.

“The training at the college made me think about engineering from a broader perspective. Rather than getting into a job soon after completing the course, I concentrated on exploring the vistas of research. I learned that doing research is like developing an interest towards solving a puzzle and hence it never appeared a hurdle for me. I had the support of my teachers throughout. Through developing, establishing and maintaining the college website and doing the automated college office, I got the hang of things early,” says Arun.

The lucrative job offers from three MNCs did not lure Arun, as the advice of his teachers was ringing in his mind, to scale new heights in research. “Deviating from the usual, I joined as a guest faculty at my college. Alongside, I prepared for the GATE examination,” he says.

Within a short period, he joined Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC) as a scientist and moved to Indore.

There, he served for only two months as the 96-per cent aggregate in GATE examination 2010 opened the doors of NIT, Bhopal, before him and he joined for MTech. The study led to invitations from MIT, Stanford University and Cornell University for doing research, while MIT placed a combo offer of research and job together for Arun. By that time, he had reviewed nearly 20 international conferences.

Arun, who is gearing up to join MIT in January 2013, has created a blueprint in his mind regarding his area of specialisation in NASA. “My area of research would be around extraterrestrials. In India, we do not have facilities like sample images and high-end sensors to explore more on that. As India has made big strides in space technology, I am sure that in a maximum of eight years, we would achieve the same strength in extraterrestrial research too,” he says.

Arun is the son of Vijayakumar P R, a telephone mechanic with BSNL and Padmakumari K G, a homemaker. His only sister Athira Vijayan is doing BSc Botany at Alphonsa College, Pala.



Please tell me where in your link does it said he refused to work for NASA unless he is allowed to keep Indian citizen ship no where.it does say he refused to work for Indian companies to work for NASA , but not the other way around.



beside Guru Jee better watch out he is looking for him = *His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ET.*
*we on PDF talk to guru jee all the time.*


I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Cheetah786 said:


> Please tell me where in your link does it said he refused to work for NASA unless he is allowed to keep Indian citizen ship no where.it does say he refused to work for Indian companies to work for NASA , but not the other way around.
> beside Guru Jee better watch out he is looking for him = His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ET.
> we on PDF talk to guru jee all the time.



I have a link,but its in malayalam,local language


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

gslv mk3 said:


> I have a link,but its in malayalam,local language



Please do share it - the butthurts need to use Google translate to satisfy themselves - It is they who want a proof of it despite giving them a bunch of references! neither we are entitled to provide them the same!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Please do share it - the butthurts need to use Google translate to satisfy themselves - It is they who want a proof of it despite giving them a bunch of references! neither we are entitled to provide them the same!


അരുണിന്റെ ദേശസ്‌നേഹത്തിന് നാസയുടെ സല്യൂട്ട് - Top Stories Today - Mathrubhumi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Cheetah786 said:


> Nope
> 
> Here is why, this is from the link you provided.
> 
> It is a much-coveted achievement anyone could dream of, but few can reach. At the young age of 25, Arun P V is all smiles, for he has materialised the biggest of his dreams, an admission to the Research Programme at Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) as a foreign scholar, and a placement at the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) in the US as a research scientist.
> 
> Hailing from Manimala in Kottayam and having studied at the IHRD College of Engineering, Poonjar, Arun says his success mantra lies in innovation and utilisation of one’s skills to the fullest.
> 
> “The training at the college made me think about engineering from a broader perspective. Rather than getting into a job soon after completing the course, I concentrated on exploring the vistas of research. I learned that doing research is like developing an interest towards solving a puzzle and hence it never appeared a hurdle for me. I had the support of my teachers throughout. Through developing, establishing and maintaining the college website and doing the automated college office, I got the hang of things early,” says Arun.
> 
> The lucrative job offers from three MNCs did not lure Arun, as the advice of his teachers was ringing in his mind, to scale new heights in research. “Deviating from the usual, I joined as a guest faculty at my college. Alongside, I prepared for the GATE examination,” he says.
> 
> Within a short period, he joined Bhabha Atomic Research Centre (BARC) as a scientist and moved to Indore.
> 
> There, he served for only two months as the 96-per cent aggregate in GATE examination 2010 opened the doors of NIT, Bhopal, before him and he joined for MTech. The study led to invitations from MIT, Stanford University and Cornell University for doing research, while MIT placed a combo offer of research and job together for Arun. By that time, he had reviewed nearly 20 international conferences.
> 
> Arun, who is gearing up to join MIT in January 2013, has created a blueprint in his mind regarding his area of specialisation in NASA. “My area of research would be around extraterrestrials. In India, we do not have facilities like sample images and high-end sensors to explore more on that. As India has made big strides in space technology, I am sure that in a maximum of eight years, we would achieve the same strength in extraterrestrial research too,” he says.
> 
> Arun is the son of Vijayakumar P R, a telephone mechanic with BSNL and Padmakumari K G, a homemaker. His only sister Athira Vijayan is doing BSc Botany at Alphonsa College, Pala.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me where in your link does it said he refused to work for NASA unless he is allowed to keep Indian citizen ship no where.it does say he refused to work for Indian companies to work for NASA , but not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> beside Guru Jee better watch out he is looking for him = *His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ET.*
> *we on PDF talk to guru jee all the time.*
> 
> 
> I



Here it is - Take it - Sleep Well, Sweet Dreams!  

അരുണിന്റെ ദേശസ്‌നേഹത്തിന് നാസയുടെ സല്യൂട്ട് - Top Stories Today - Mathrubhumi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

This is very odd. Non-citizens have worked for NASA at NASA centers for decades as employees of science- or engineering-oriented contractors. Civil Service employees have to take the usual oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## Cheetah786

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Please do share it - the butthurts need to use Google translate to satisfy themselves - It is they who want a proof of it despite giving them a bunch of references! neither we are entitled to provide them the same!



I am sorry i hurt your feelings when i called you stupid. I though you already knew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Cheetah786 said:


> I am sorry i hurt your feelings when i called you stupid. I though you already knew.



An idiot who makes dumb claims like 'all avionics on LCA are foreign' and shamelessly runs away when tagged in related threads should be the last one to call a fellow member stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Cheetah786

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Here it is - Take it - Sleep Well, Sweet Dreams!
> 
> അരുണിന്റെ ദേശസ്‌നേഹത്തിന് നാസയുടെ സല്യൂട്ട് - Top Stories Today - Mathrubhumi



wtf is that bunch of jibrish.

Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish.
Euripides

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Cheetah786 said:


> wtf is that bunch of jibrish.



An article from a malayalam (south Indian language) daily



Cheetah786 said:


> Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish.



shut up fool.you think you know more about lca than drdo themselves ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

gslv mk3 said:


> An idiot who makes dumb claims like 'all avionics on LCA are foreign' and shamelessly runs away when tagged in related threads should be the last one to call a fellow member stupid.





gslv mk3 said:


> An article from a malayalam (south Indian language) daily
> 
> shut up fool.you think you know more about lca than drdo themselves ?



Whats the matter can't digest the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Cheetah786 said:


> Whats the matter cant digest the truth.



That is the problem with you-you can't digest that only 2 out of 35 major avionics components are imported.Now go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Cheetah786 said:


> I am sorry i hurt your feelings when i called you stupid. I though you already knew.



Did I ever mentioned you as the one who is Butthurt?  What can I do if you are yourself branding as the one who is butthurt?  Fools need not to be sorry - No one gives a fcuk! I know you won't sleep well tonight but still Good Night! And yes thanks for the entertainment tonight!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cheetah786

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> Did I ever mentioned you as the one who is Butthurt?  What can I do if you are yourself branding as the one who is butthurt?  Fools need not to be sorry - No one gives a fcuk! I know you won't sleep well tonight but still Good Night!



L O L here have a dancing banana.


----------



## axisofevil

Woooweee!!! The kid is from Kottayam, my town !!!! I love this town! The first place in India to reach 100% literacy. The birth place of Pazhassi Raja who defeated Tipu Sultan numerous times! We are KOTTAYAM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ironman

axisofevil said:


> Woooweee!!! The kid is from Kottayam, my town !!!! I love this town! The first place in India to reach 100% literacy. The birth place of Pazhassi Raja who defeated Tipu Sultan numerous times! We are KOTTAYAM!



Ahem.. that is a different Kottayam.

Kottayam (Malabar) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DingDong

This Indian is a weird Indian.


----------



## WishLivePak

gslv mk3 said:


> His dreams make a ‘contact’ with ETs -The New Indian Express
> 
> Happy now ?


some pakistanis can't swallow india advancing. 

They blame their failure unto others. You know how we get ourself proud? By using "but muslims are in key position too!" Yes muslims, but not Pakistanis.

We've a long way to go, till then, sorry for rubbish some of our kind offer you.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## pakdefender

An so continues the quest of Ganga Din


----------



## wolfschanzze

This guys area of interest is searching for ET and research of extraterrestrials.Why USA is making an exception for him might give some ideas to what they might be working upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

There are lots of guys in ISRO or for that matter in india who rejected such offers from Boeing,NASA and currently working in india . If he is really very patriotic shouldnt he not have stayed in india and worked for ISRO or some other equivalent organizations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

Go to NASA, and gain the skills you need from the best space institute in the world. I just hope he comes back one day to pay the dues to his motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

noksss said:


> There are lots of guys in ISRO or for that matter in india who rejected such offers from Boeing,NASA and currently working in india . If he is really very patriotic shouldnt he not have stayed in india and worked for ISRO or some other equivalent organizations?


I disagree he should gain experience from NASA and then Join ISRO..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Infinity said:


> I disagree he should gain experience from NASA and then Join ISRO..................


Patriotism has different levels.

One who wouldn't leave country.
One who would leave for education and come back.
One who would gain skill and come back.
One who would retire and come back.
One who will come back as a dead body.

Just to name a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesolar65

wolfschanzze said:


> This guys area of interest is searching for ET and research of extraterrestrials.Why USA is making an exception for him might give some ideas to what they might be working upon.



The USA knows he is "THE ET" himself!!.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

He should work in ISRO.. GOI should offer him good amount of money... if the best brains go out... than why we have iit and nit?


----------



## srshkmr

Kinetic said:


> He should work in ISRO.. GOI should offer him good amount of money... if the best brains go out... than why we have iit and nit?


maybe to outsource our best brains? .. We need Educational and Employment Reforms


----------



## wolfschanzze

thesolar65 said:


> The USA knows he is "THE ET" himself!!.................


If they made an exception for him perhaps he might be one lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Unnamed

aichooo daa !!!

may he get a hot gf once he comes back to india.

mallu girls.. :love:


----------



## Ragnar

pakdefender said:


> An so continues the quest of Ganga Din


Gunga Din- way better than Achmed the dead terrorist.


----------



## scrumpy

GOI should allow Indians dual citizenship. There are a lot of Indians who have accepted citizenship of other countries but would like to maintain Indian citizenship. While OCI and PIO does provide a lot of benefits, it is not full citizenship.
Hope GOI changes its position soon and allows dual citizenship.


----------



## gilli207

I am sorry this guy is fraud.He has been cheating an entire state for more than a year.Thats why the logical Indian removed the photo fro their timeline.

1) list all the people working related to NASA whether you are permanent or contract.

2)There is absolutely no info about this guy on MIT website either other than his claims.

3)He has made some 3rd grade publications and conferences but it is highly unlikely that he will receive calls based on that from Stanford or even MIT.

4)He has no legitimate social profile.Only a fan page on facebook which has everything except any photos of him working him in NASA or USA.


5)His college(another third grade) profile adds more bullshit.

Note website links removed.


----------



## livingdead

past experience shows such news are usually false or laced with lot of indian masala..


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Indian citizenship was so valuable that he left India to work in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gilli207

hinduguy said:


> past experience shows such news are usually false or laced with lot of indian masala..



Yup all the local newspapers from the state published the claims without any verification.He was even congratulated on several occasions including the state education minister.
And not to mention there is no proof for the claim mentioned here either.

I think this is done by his college authorities to improve the reputation (which is a private college run for profit and is shit)

Please stop promoting this bullshit.



Hashshāshīn said:


> Indian citizenship was so valuable that he left India to work in the US.


Nobody is working in US.He is a fraud.


----------



## khujliwal

Is it Sreesanth again?


----------



## indoPunjabi

Khush kita h mundeya.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Bhot lumbi chooooori hai , hazam nahi horihi ye story

I asked NASA and they responded back saying no such truth , we don't hire anyone unless they are US citizen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

This appears to be a fake story, and evident bs indian propaganda. No NASA source has confirmed this but Indian's high on curry have created another magical story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Won't be surprised if the story is fake or laced with Indian media masala, but if its true, congrats, that guy must have been very, very skilled and competent if NASA went out of their way to hire him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NASAfraudster

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Make yr delusion clear .....south Indians are Indians



This is what I call **** as shit South Indians do. 
Being an American Indian - I was so happy to see this news, but as it turns out this is fake. 
You know what an embarrassment this is, you south Indians come to a different country and ruin stuff.
Because of you Americans have a very bad stereotype about Indians, Please don't do such shitty stuff.


----------



## PunjabLion

The 'Scientist From NASA' Who Wasn't

hahahaha
typical indian

n btw very patriot indeed hahaha


----------

